# ? about heart rate vs. cadence



## gigemaggs99 (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a quick question. I know the heart rate vs. cadence debate has been talked about a lot, but if you are starting out training, which is more important? I'm riding for fitness, not to compete. I have a book that gives me a work out plan, i.e. ride 1 hour in zone 2 (65-70%) at 80-85rpm. I have a heart rate monitor and cadence on my bike. However, I cannot keep my heart rate that low if I am pedalling that fast. 65-70% for me is more like 70-77rpm, if I pedal 80-85rpm I'm closer to the 70-80%. Can someone enlighten me, which one is more important for now? Heart rate or cadence?
I assume as my fitness improves, so will my heart rate and my ability to control my cadence, but for now which one should I focus on?

Thank you!


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

*Cadence*

Learn to spin first. Once you get that down you can start expanding to HR and wattage stuff.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Yep, that's pretty much it. First just ride and try not to overexert yourself. Once you've got some form going you can begin structuring your training more.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here is the deal......*

the faster you spin (above your normal cadence) the more you will work your cardio system. There is an old saying in cycling "Spin to work your lungs, mash to work your legs" Or mash to rest your lungs and spin to rest your legs."

70 to 77 RPM is a pretty slow cadence...........90 or so is more "normal"...I have trained myself to ride above 100. I still do lower cadence workouts in order to maintain/build strength.

Since you are a new cyclist and are interested in fitness, I would spend a month or so working on improving my cadence. To do this, go out and do extended time in rides at 10rpm higher cadence. Say do your next hour or two ride at 85 RPM. do that for all rides for a week.....once that feels comfortable do a week at 90, then 95. If you do this an get to the point where 90 to 95 is a normal cadence, you will be building better cardio fitness. Once there, you can start working on fixed training programs.

BTW, if zone 2 in your program is 65 to 70%, it sounds like it is based on Max Heart Rate. If you are using a formula approach to Max heart rate (220-age) this may be part of your problem. I'm 50, by formula my max HR should be 180. I have seen 198BPM while on the bike. I test my LT periodicially and my LT is 181. If I was using a training program based on a formula Max HR, I'd never get any better. My experience is that the best training programs are based on % of LT (Since LT is easy to determine and is trainable).

Good Luck 

Len


----------



## DW4477 (Feb 4, 2005)

Len J said:


> 90 or so is more "normal"...I have trained myself to ride above 100.
> 
> Len


He says he is riding for fitness, not to compete. Is 90 and above normal for that?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yes........*



DW4477 said:


> He says he is riding for fitness, not to compete. Is 90 and above normal for that?


especially if he is most interested in cardio fitness.

Len


----------

